# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Windows 10 >  Căn hộ Tara Residence Quận 8 giá mền hút khách hàng

## nguyendong88pro

Hiện tại, giá bán căn hộ tara residence quận 8 dự kiến từ 19 triệu tương đương 900 triệu/căn. Dù mới có thông tin mở bán chính thức nhưng căn hộ tara residence này đang “làm mưa làm gió” ở phân khúc căn hộ tầm trung tại quận 8. Với mức giá bán này khiến không ít khách hàng đứng ngồi không yên và gọi ngay tới *Hotline CĐT:* *091 836 00 66* để hỏi thông tin về tara residence này, cá biệt có cả nhóm khách hàng cùng cơ quan chung nhau mua cả chục căn hộ ở một sàn để trở thành hàng xóm của nhau tại dự án này.

 Với 900 triệu chúng tôi khuyên bạn nên mua can ho tara residence quan 8 vì tương lai con em của bạn nhé..Hãy đến với căn hộ tara residence để cảm nhận giá trị đích thực của bạn!

 Là một dự án tối ưu trong khu vực mà chúng tôi mang đến cho bạn, hẳn nhiên sẽ là tốt nhất nếu bạn lựa chọn cho bản thân và gia đình một trong số 255 căn đầu tiên mở bán với giá rẻ nhất đợt 1 trong tháng 4 được thiết kế hoàn hảo, trang nhã và hiện đại đầy đủ tiện ích đẳng cấp Châu âu với chi phí không quá khả năng, chắc chắn sẽ tạo nên một sự khác biệt hoàn toàn khi bạn sống tại tara residence
CĂN HỘ TARA RESIDENCE QUẬN 8 CĂN HỘ GIÁ RẺ TIÊN PHONG VỀ CHẤT LƯỢNG
 Mở bán 255 căn đầu tiên mở bán chiết khấu 7%
*HOTLINE:* 091 836 00 66 Căn hộ tara residence có vị trí khá đắc địa tọa lạc tại Số 1-1A Tạ Quang Bửu, Phường 6, Quận 8 rất thuận lợi vào các quận huyện lân cận và tiềm năng phát triển và kết nối giao thông lớn.
 ♣ Di chuyển đến công viên đầm sen chỉ mất 5,8km
 ♣ Đến chợ lớn quận 6 chỉ 3km
 ♣ Sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất 11km
 ♣ Phú Mỹ Hưng chỉ 5,2km
 ♣ Di chuyển tới chợ Bến Thành chỉ 8km.

 Đáp ứng tất cả mọi nhu cầu về không gian sống, chúng tôi đã kết hợp một cách hoàn hảo từ không gian căn hộ đến không gian giải trí; phục vụ nhu cầu sinh hoạt và mua sắm của mọi người.
 ♣ Trung tâm thương mại mua sắm cao cấp
 ♣ Nhà trẻ
 ♣ Công viên cây xanh
 ♣ Khu cafe sang trọng, đẳng cấp
 ♣ Phòng tập GYM, SPA, …
 ♣ Bảo vệ chuyên nghiệp 24h
 ♣ Hồ bơi cao cấp

 Với thiết kế hiện đại theo phong cách Châu Âu, căn hộ Tara Residence gồm 2 Block cao 20 tầng, với thiết kế chữ L của 2 Block giúp cho chủ đầu tư dễ dàng bố trí các vị trí căn hộ đều có ánh sáng tràn ngập cả ngày.
 ♣ Loại 1PN: 49m2, 55m2, 57m2
 ♣ Loại 2PN: 61m2, 68m2, 71m2, 81m2
 ♣ Loại 3PN: 89m2, 91m2

 Vậy đâu là lý do khiến căn hộ tara residence quận 8 hút khách hàng?
 ♣ Vị trí vàng nằm ngay mặt tiền đường Tạ Quang Bửu, liền kề Quận 1,5, Phú Mỹ Hưng.
 ♣ Tiện ích hoàn hảo đáp ứng đầy đủ mọi nhu cầu sinh hoạt hàng ngày của cư dân
 ♣ Thiết kế theo tiêu chuẩn Châu Âu, mật độ xây dựng thấp.
 ♣ Giá bán thấp nhất khu vực chỉ từ 900 triệu/căn (Đã gồm VAT)
 ♣ Thanh toán linh hoạt thị trường ký HĐ 10% -còn lại trả góp theo tiến độ
 ♣ Chủ đầu tư là đơn vị có UY TÍN trên thị trường
 ♣ Tiềm năng sinh lời cao do mua đợt đầu tiên nhận ngay 7% chiết khấu cho 100 khách hàng đầu tiên

----------

